# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Badges for the Monthly Tasks

## Moonbeam

The monthly tasks were more fun when we had special badges designed for each specific task.

It seems like there are so many good artists here, who can work so quickly, that someone could make those for us if only they were willing, and perhaps bribed.

I haven't asked Seeker about this, but maybe whoever volunteers to do the badges for the next month could learn about the tasks early, by having access to the Task of the Month Club thread, where the new tasks are discussed and decided upon. That way they could have the badges ready in time for the new month, and also they would get a head-start on the next month's task, a huge advantage...that's _so_ tempting, isn't it?  Maybe also a special thank-you post could be made in that thread, giving the artist the credit that they deserve, and further inspiring people when they see the beautiful badges they will be trying to earn.  How can you pass up this wonderful opportunity?  Assuming Seeker agrees, that is.

Think of the glory!  Your work preserved for posterity, in the form of a prestigious Badge of the Month!  The respect, admiration, and envy of your fellow DVers! 

(Come on, I know it would take some of you like 2 seconds to do it! It doesn't have to be a masterpiece, just a little drawing.)

----------


## Oneironaught

I was thinking about doing this too, only need to figure a few more things out for GIMP operation. But, yes, I miss the old custom wings. These new generic ones are lame and so... generic. And lame.

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, I don't know what you're talking about, but fix that Gimpy thing up and do it! ::D: 

It doesn't have to be the same person every month; we could put out a reminder, and whoever feels like it then could do it.

So I guess now we are asking for volunteers for the November tasks, which are probably already decided.  If anyone wants to do it, I'll ask Seeker if you can get into the thread and get a head-start.

 ::bowdown::  ::thanks::

----------


## Oneironaught

> OK, I don't know what you're talking about, but fix that Gimpy thing up and do it!



GIMP is a free "Photoshop-like" software. It's for poor folk like me, who don't care to spend a million bucks for software that's only a little more (considering the price) feature-laden.

----------


## wasup

GIMP is a pain in the ass... DOWNLOAD PHOTOSHOP  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> GIMP is a pain in the ass... DOWNLOAD PHOTOSHOP



Are you paying? If so, I'm there  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

> The monthly tasks were more fun when we had special badges designed for each specific task.
> 
> It seems like there are so many good artists here, who can work so quickly, that someone could make those for us if only they were willing, and perhaps bribed.
> 
> I haven't asked Seeker about this, but maybe whoever volunteers to do the badges for the next month could learn about the tasks early, by having access to the Task of the Month Club thread, where the new tasks are discussed and decided upon. That way they could have the badges ready in time for the new month, and also they would get a head-start on the next month's task, a huge advantage...that's _so_ tempting, isn't it?  Maybe also a special thank-you post could be made in that thread, giving the artist the credit that they deserve, and further inspiring people when they see the beautiful badges they will be trying to earn.  How can you pass up this wonderful opportunity?  Assuming Seeker agrees, that is.
> 
> Think of the glory!  Your work preserved for posterity, in the form of a prestigious Badge of the Month!  The respect, admiration, and envy of your fellow DVers! 
> 
> (Come on, I know it would take some of you like 2 seconds to do it! It doesn't have to be a masterpiece, just a little drawing.)



I totally agree.

----------


## Goldney

I would be happy to do it. More than happy. Make it happen please.

----------


## Sornaensis

Pixel artist here  ::D: .




> GIMP is a pain in the ass... DOWNLOAD PHOTOSHOP



Ack! Blashpemy! Nah, PAINT is the best, lol  :tongue2: .

----------


## Jeff777

> I would be happy to do it. More than happy. Make it happen please.



 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

And I bet people would be more motivated to do/complete the tasks if there was a unique badge in it for them.

----------


## Sornaensis

> And I bet people would be more motivated to do/complete the tasks if there was a unique badge in it for them.



Yea, probably, because they feel even more special than just getting a uniform badge.

----------


## Burns

Good idea, Moonbeam  :smiley:  A cool dynamic badge could definitely increase incentive to do the tasks.

I'm sure Seeker and Aphius would be okay with it, so let's see what they think  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I would be happy to do it. More than happy. Make it happen please.



Now that's what I was looking for! 

OK, let's do it.

Oh, Hi Burns, you got here just ahead of me--I don't think Seeker will mind, do you?  I'll PM him.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I would be happy to do it. More than happy. Make it happen please.



You da' Man!

----------


## Sornaensis

> Now that's what I was looking for! 
> 
> OK, let's do it.
> 
> Oh, Hi Burns, you got here just ahead of me--I don't think Seeker will mind, do you?  I'll PM him.



I offered to help also...

----------


## Moonbeam

> I offered to help also...



Sorry Seis, so you did--thanks.  You can do it too; that would be great.

----------


## Seeker

Great idea!

OK, I'd like to run this as a friendly competition.  Moonbeam suggested permanent membership to the lucid task club in her PM to me, which I think is an excellant idea.  I'm looking for at least a 6 month committment from someone on this, preferably one year, so if you are really busy IRL and this will put a strain on you, don't commit.

Soooo......

Let's see some samples, we will vote on the Artist we like best.  It's my opinion that we need one Artist to head this up, he may subcontract if he wishes.

Here are a couple of "Lucid Task Examples"  Let's see what you can do with them.

Basic task: Go fishing, doesn't count unless you catch something.

Advanced task: Grow a third leg and run in a marathon.

----------


## Adam

About time I put my Adobe CS2 to good use, will have a go  ::D:

----------


## Sornaensis

> Great idea!
> 
> OK, I'd like to run this as a friendly competition.  Moonbeam suggested permanent membership to the lucid task club in her PM to me, which I think is an excellant idea.  I'm looking for at least a 6 month committment from someone on this, preferably one year, so if you are really busy IRL and this will put a strain on you, don't commit.
> 
> Soooo......
> 
> Let's see some samples, we will vote on the Artist we like best.  It's my opinion that we need one Artist to head this up, he may subcontract if he wishes.
> 
> Here are a couple of "Lucid Task Examples"  Let's see what you can do with them.
> ...



I have until 12 grade  ::D: .

(4 years)

----------


## ninja9578

I put this is the Task of the Month Club but was told to take it here:

Well, I was bored at work and came up with these images: I decided to put a stylized DV in the middle.

Basic Task:


Advanced Task:


Both:


I can make the wing flapping more subtle or dramatic if you'd like.

----------


## Jamal

Hmm i like those a lot... I would say it would look a bit cooler if the flapping was more dramatic... (as you suggested)

----------


## Sornaensis

> I put this is the Task of the Month Club but was told to take it here:
> 
> Well, I was bored at work and came up with these images: I decided to put a stylized DV in the middle.
> 
> Basic Task:
> 
> 
> Advanced Task:
> 
> ...



Ooh, fancy!

----------


## Jeff777

> I put this is the Task of the Month Club but was told to take it here:
> 
> Well, I was bored at work and came up with these images: I decided to put a stylized DV in the middle.
> 
> Basic Task:
> 
> 
> Advanced Task:
> 
> ...



Wonderful, but on the "both" badge, I can barely notice a difference.  The gold flickers so fast one needs to squint to take notice that the gold is there to begin with.

----------


## Bonsay

> Wonderful, but on the "both" badge, I can barely notice a difference.  The gold flickers so fast one needs to squint to take notice that the gold is there to begin with.



I agree. They are cool, but perhaps you could mix the gold and silver feathers if you know what I mean. Like making every second feather gold and the others silver, if that will make it more "exotic" and special. Just a suggestion  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

Folks, I'm probably not going to create a "Both" group anytime soon.

----------


## Goldney

I'm not sure I like the idea of one person doing it for the entire time the badges are being made, I much prefer the idea of it being an open competition each time. That why we always will get the best badge on offer rather than a badge from the "best" artist which may not always be up to standard. As well as this I think that the person who made the winning badge ought to be an honourary member or have some recognition for his/her efforts.

That's my two pence on it anyway.



PS. Is there any way of getting rid of that white background? I've tried numerous ways and have failed...

----------


## ninja9578

Use the magic wand tool and select the white with a tolerance level of zero, then press the delete key.  If you have multiple layers then you will need to either merge them or delete the white from all of them.

----------


## Goldney

I did that and it still didn't work. I've saved it as a jpeg with no background on it at all, it's showing the grey and white tiles.

----------


## ninja9578

> Folks, I'm probably not going to create a "Both" group anytime soon.



I didn't think so, there was just a lot of talk about it in the old thread so I decided to include it.


Those grey and white tiles are just Photoshop's way of telling you that there is nothing there, they won't be in the final image.  Jpegs don't support transparency though, you need to save it as either a gif or (preferable) a a png.

----------


## Sornaensis

> I'm not sure I like the idea of one person doing it for the entire time the badges are being made, I much prefer the idea of it being an open competition each time. That why we always will get the best badge on offer rather than a badge from the "best" artist which may not always be up to standard. As well as this I think that the person who made the winning badge ought to be an honourary member or have some recognition for his/her efforts.
> 
> That's my two pence on it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Is there any way of getting rid of that white background? I've tried numerous ways and have failed...



Wait, i thought there were going to be multiple badges  :Sad: .

----------


## Goldney

There were going to be multiple badges made by me, it's just that the three legged one is really hard to fit onto that little badge whilst still making it easy to see what it is. So far I've got a skeleton with 3 legs that looks quite good. I'm very tempted to just put a shoe on there to show the marathon part of it.

Thanks ninja for the info. I'll remember that.

----------


## Sornaensis

Well this badge should make sense for an insane advanced task!  ::lol:: 



The easier task:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey, has anyone thought of changing the wings themselves?

----------


## Sornaensis

> Hey, has anyone thought of changing the wings themselves?



Well, they seem to be the trademark... So no.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, I might do that actually.  I'll be home all night since I'm running a race tomorrow, so maybe I'll mess around with that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> .



That fish is really good, Goldney.  And the shoe idea for the marathon is fine too; that's a good way of looking at it--a simple, recognizable icon that represents the task.  (I do like your skeleton tho!)

----------


## ninja9578

How's this:

Basic:


Advanced:

----------


## slayer

That's awesome ninja! Would it be possible to make the advnaced one glow alittle?

----------


## Jeff777

> There were going to be multiple badges made by me, it's just that the three legged one is really hard to fit onto that little badge whilst still making it easy to see what it is. So far I've got a skeleton with 3 legs that looks quite good. I'm very tempted to just put a shoe on there to show the marathon part of it.
> 
> Thanks ninja for the info. I'll remember that.



Great job so far Goldney, I love the fish badge!  However...green doesn't really compliment the silver though.  I think the badges would look more "badge-like" if they had wings and some small emblem in the center.  Perhaps for the skeleton badge...the skeletons head as the emblem maybe?

----------


## Adam

Seeker, or anyone, what is the maximum size the badge can be?

----------


## Moonbeam

> How's this:
> 
> Basic:
> 
> 
> Advanced:



I think I'd have trouble telling those apart if they weren't right next to each other, so they need to be more obviously gold and silver.  Otherwise very pretty. Are you thinking about putting an emblem to represent the task in the middle, or just generic for every month?

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I agree with Moonbeam, those animated badges are awesome but the colours need to be a little bit more distinctive so that we can tell the difference, good job though, i love them  :smiley: 

Adam, the best thing to do is save the image of the current ones and go off that resolution. Don't try to make them bigger though since they would add bulk and size say when someone posts a comment. It could be an irritation, its probably best keeping it to the current size. But thats only if you plan to do them bigger, if your intent is to keep them the same then its all cool  ::D: 

I'll have a go at making a few tonight, this sounds fun, good job Goldney btw on the fish one, i do agree with you that it should be more of an open thing that everyone can get involved in. Maybe a poll for the best designed badge each month, then the badge gets submitted as the next months badge, just giving some ideas out.

----------


## Adam

The only reason I ask is when I tried making some before, they were small and hard to get any writing or anything on them. So if we had some max limits it would make getting an image in the middle of something a lot easier!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Okay, i get you, do you think that writing is necessary though, i know what you mean though, in photoshop it is hard to work with a small image and put text into it. But working with images is quite easy. I'll post some of mine later when i get them done.

----------


## Goldney

I agree with Adam on size issues, the current badges are so small it's incredibly hard to get a decent picture on them.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Yeah, i agree that it is difficult to put pictures on them but if you make them too big they will add a ton of mass to the posting space on a thread. Maybe it could move its place or maybe even someone who has completed the task gets a special border around their posts. But if you wanted to increase the size of the picture you would have to consider how much space it would take up on the page. Its the same with signatures, they are limited for a reason.

----------


## Adam

LS I am not talking about making them huge, they are currently 101x19 - All I am saying is making them just 110x25 or something would be much easier to work with... But like I said, I asked what the space we have it, and if it looks shit can always go back to what we have now.

Looking now, we have room to nearly double with width of the picture..

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I was only saying that if you were intending to, but i see what you mean now. We could definately increase the size, but surely if you changed it to 110x25 it would not make much difference. I think it would be good to increase it a bit more than that. When i said big before i was thinking big as in avatar size, that was what worried me. But if you double the size it may work well.

Whats your stance on the positioning of the badge itself?

----------


## Adam

Ah right no, I don't mean avatar size lol.

I think positioning is fine personally, and knowing the make-up of vBulleting I am pretty sure thats about the last place to put a custom image..

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Ah right no, I don't mean avatar size lol.
> 
> I think positioning is fine personally, and knowing the make-up of vBulleting I am pretty sure thats about the last place to put a custom image..



I'm glad you think that, there is some space there and it could be used up. You got any examples yet? I can make the images but i am finding it hard to find any images to put in the middle that suit. I wonder where Goldney got the fish image from for his badge? But still could you show me an example of what you have in mind Adam?

----------


## Sornaensis

Writing should be fairly easy...



^^ More goldy-ish.

----------


## Jeff777

> Writing should be fairly easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ More goldy-ish.



Err...a little upside down, don't you think..

----------


## Sornaensis

> Err...a little upside down, don't you think..



Yea, i know, lol  :tongue2: .

----------


## Jeff777

I'm really excited about the custom monthly badge ideas you all have going on.  Perhaps I will do a monthly task now eh?  ::D:

----------


## Sornaensis

> I'm really excited about the custom monthly badge ideas you all have going on.  Perhaps I will do a monthly task now eh?



Yes.

Do it.


NOW.

 :tongue2: .

----------


## Oneironaught

For referrence, look at some of the badges in Clairity's post here.

You'll see that Goldney's fish fits perfectly into the style from when the badges were being customised each month.

----------


## Goldney

Thanks Oneironaught.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea, that's what I thought too.  Just a simple little recognizable thing in the middle.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Yea, that's what I thought too.  Just a simple little recognizable thing in the middle.



I can do that, too.  ::|:

----------


## Jeff777

GH, great reference...that's perfect for the badges.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaught

> GH, great reference...that's perfect for the badges.



If it weren't for Clairity's incredible dreaming skills, I wouldn't have had that to link to. But the icons are all in the first posts of the various task of the month topics if you need any more to refer to.

----------


## Jeff777

Really all we need are nifty little icons to super-impose smack dab in the middle of the badge...and I'm all thumbs for a wings revamp.

----------


## Clairity

Thanks GH!  :Oops:  

I completed the tasks but I was able to copy the monthly badge information from a thread originally created by Pyrofan1 (and later updated by Kromoh and then myself) that listed all the tasks and their subsequent badges.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Here's what I came up with.  It seems everyone was behind revamping the wings so I did that.  I made both a static set and an animated one.










I saved the photoshop files with all of the layers and if these get adopted I'll make those available so that the DV logo in the middle can be replaced with an image to represent the task of the month.  The real photoshop images are 5 times the size of these, it makes them easier to work with and Photoshop can scale things down far better than any of us can.

Maybe we should start a vote soon on using a new design, a new month is fast approaching.

----------


## Jeff777

> Here's what I came up with.  It seems everyone was behind revamping the wings so I did that.  I made both a static set and an animated one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are amazing ninja!  I like the flapping wings  ::D: .  Though, would it be easy to put customized monthly icons on the gifs?

----------


## Goldney

Yeah Jeff, it's really easy. Although Adobe Illustrator (a program that comes free with Photoshop CS2 and handles all .gif making etc.) is ridiculously bad. It complicates matters so much and so badly. Just trying to save a .gif is terrible. I was playing around with it and for some unknown reason it decides that my file should be saved in black and white, even though it was in colour. 

My tip for using illustrator? Don't. Download serif photoplus 6.0 instead. The animation options are so, so, so much better. Which is surprising seeing as it's a free program. It's what I use when I'm editing my emu.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't know what illustrator is, use ImageReady instead, it's very easy to animate the gifs.  Like I said, I left the layers intact so that it would be easy to create animated centre images.

Load the Photoshop in ImageReady.  Use the Animation window, on the submenu click on Make frames out of layers.  Then simply Save Optimized As...

For those of you who don't have the money for Photoshop, I'm fairly sure that Gimp has some support for animation, but I don't know how to use it.

----------


## Oneironaught

I'm not sure how relevant this is but,GIFworks.com is a free online (nothing to download) GIF editor. I'm pretty sure it offers frame by frame editing and some other features. I've only used it to re-size GIF animations so I can't speak for its other features. But hey, it's free so you might want to check it out. If nothing else, it's great for resizing GIFs for avatars/sigs.

----------


## Marvo

Made this one, for the "Pull your reflection out of mirror" thing. It's a bit hard to tell, but that's a monster coming of a mirror  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

> Made this one, for the "Pull your reflection out of mirror" thing. It's a bit hard to tell, but that's a monster coming of a mirror




No comment.

----------


## Clairity

> No comment.



LOL!!!!

Hey, for as small as it has to be, I think it's pretty good for a monster coming out of a mirror.  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Ignorants! All of thou!

----------


## Sugarglider11

I would be willing to make a custom one for each, I made two for this month and posted them in the task of the month thread.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I would be willing to make a custom one for each, I made two for this month and posted them in the task of the month thread.



Thanks, Sugarglider.  They look good.  Much better than the generic.

----------


## ninja9578

I made two out of the new wings that I made for next months tasks.  I can't post them here for obvious reasons, but for those of you who have done the tasks this month I put them in the suggestions for november thread in the lucid task club.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hopefully we'll hear from Seeker soon, deciding on what he wants to do.  

I haven't seen your badges, ninja--I'll go look.

Actually now that I think about it, that would be a good place for any badges that people make--the people who get into the club could vote on which one they want to use.  The only thing is letting people know the coming tasks; it doesn't seem like that would be a problem if there are just a few people really interested in doing it.

Seeker...what do you think?

----------


## ninja9578

I don't think that's a problem because the task is decided and told to the people that do that task way ahead of time.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't think that's a problem because the task is decided and told to the people that do that task way ahead of time.



Yea but what about for someone who wants to make a badge and hasn't done the task?  I guess that could be part of the contest...if you do the task, you can get your badge in there.  Some months maybe no one who wants to make a badge will do the task tho; then maybe we can just tell whoever might want to what the tasks are in time for them to do it.

P.S. Your badges for November are really good.

----------


## Seeker

Hi guys, 

Sorry for the absence this week, things have been crazy both at work and IRL.  At work, I could work 24/7/365 for the next 5 years and not get caught up.  Guess that's good since I need 20 more years of employment  ::D: 

OK, let me try to address some questions that have been brought up along the way.

1) Badge size:  We can increase the badge size a little bit, but by no means whould it be wider than the members avatar.  I'd like to keep the actual byte count as low as possible to save on reload time.

2) Wings design:  We can tweak a little bit on the wings, maybe make them a stylized version of the current wings, small changes.  I'd like to keep the gold and silver colors though

3) Animation: Animation is good, but should not be to the point that it distracts the reader.  So, in some cases less is more.

4) Multiple artists:  OK, I back off on having a dedicated artist, I would like to have someone coordinating the effort though, probably a staff member.

5) Voting on next months badge:  Tough one.  It has been proposed that members of the lucid task club vote on them.  This limits artists to those that have completed the lucid task each month which is a little unfair.  I don't want to advertise the next months task outside of the Lucid Task Club, so we have a little problem here.  I'm open to ideas....

----------


## Moonbeam

> 5) Voting on next months badge: Tough one. It has been proposed that members of the lucid task club vote on them. This limits artists to those that have completed the lucid task each month which is a little unfair. I don't want to advertise the next months task outside of the Lucid Task Club, so we have a little problem here. I'm open to ideas....



 
Well, it could be just another perk of doing the task.  Just to keep it easy.

----------


## Jeff777

> 5) Voting on next months badge:  Tough one.  It has been proposed that members of the lucid task club vote on them.  This limits artists to those that have completed the lucid task each month which is a little unfair.  I don't want to advertise the next months task outside of the Lucid Task Club, so we have a little problem here.  I'm open to ideas....



Perhaps the voting should take place among the artists and not the general public...and place the artists under a "task of coming month" gag order.  If people don't like what the skilled artists have come up with, it's their problem.

----------


## Goldney

Or you could invite wannabe badge makers into the Lucid Task Club regardless of whether they passed the challenge or not. I for one know that I could not possibly ever get into the Lucid Task club and I want to be a part of the process.

It could be on one condition though. If you don't make a badge for the month's challenges then you're out of the lucid task club for a month or two... ( as a way of making sure that people are always making badges).

----------


## Moonbeam

> Or you could invite wannabe badge makers into the Lucid Task Club regardless of whether they passed the challenge or not. I for one know that I could not possibly ever get into the Lucid Task club and I want to be a part of the process.



Yes I don't see why not; unless it is a lot of trouble for Seeker to give and take away access.  In that case, we could just let people know what tasks had been picked, that would be easy to do.

----------


## Goldney

Aye, it could easily be done in a PM.

----------


## pj

Just so you all know, this is being acted on.  Thanks for all the effort!

----------


## Burns

I wonder if this thread should be moved to the Art Design Team? Since it's more officially going to be put to use now?

----------


## pj

Yep - let's do it.

I'll take care of it.

----------


## Sugarglider11

So, are we going to do this for this month?

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Seeker chose mine for this month!  For future months I'll post the wing templates and instructions of how to use them for Photoshop illiterate people.

Got a problem.  Does anyone know where I can upload a Photoshop package to?  Most image host only take flattened images.

----------


## Moonbeam

Seeker said that Goldney can do it next month, if he wants to.  In the meantime, we can totally decide on the method for choosing a person (if we continue to be lucky enough to have all these talented people wanting to do it :smiley: ).

----------


## Jeff777

_-is very ecstatic-_  ::happy::

----------


## Goldney

Okay, so if I want to I get to do Christmas time? 

Cool.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Okay, so if I want to I get to do Christmas time? 
> 
> Cool.



Well, I guess you'll have to do badges according to the themes of the task, but maybe one will be Xmas themed.

----------


## Adam

> Yay!  Seeker chose mine for this month!  For future months I'll post the wing templates and instructions of how to use them for Photoshop illiterate people.
> 
> Got a problem.  Does anyone know where I can upload a Photoshop package to?  Most image host only take flattened images.



I have a server I could host them on if needed.

----------


## Adam

> I put this is the Task of the Month Club but was told to take it here:
> 
> Well, I was bored at work and came up with these images: I decided to put a stylized DV in the middle.
> 
> Basic Task:
> 
> 
> Advanced Task:
> 
> ...



I think these are better than the ones we have used...

I had a mess about too, don't know how to animate though...

----------


## TrakTaneT

> I think these are better than the ones we have used...
> 
> I had a mess about too, don't know how to animate though...



hi, I think it could be better if it will not be animated. Btw. I like design of this badge, it looks clear.

----------


## Adam

Thanks  :smiley:  I prefer the standard looking badges.

----------


## TrakTaneT

> Thanks  I prefer the standard looking badges.



oh, pretty nightmare this your new avatar  :smiley:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

Goldney said on the 1st/2nd page sumthin about contest?? contest plz! i think we should keep the wings, but can there be a contest on the custom pic? fun

----------


## Moonbeam

> Goldney said on the 1st/2nd page sumthin about contest?? contest plz! i think we should keep the wings, but can there be a contest on the custom pic? fun



Well Goldney's going to do them next month; that will give us time to decide how to choose, and how to hold the contest, if that's what we want to do.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

k  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

One idea for the contest was to let people who do the task and get into the monthly task club be the ones to both submit ideas for badges, and then vote on them.  If no one gets in by mid-month that wants to do the badge, we could recruit help, and just let a couple people who have done badges before know the tasks.  Then they could submit something to be voted on by the people in the task club.

How does that sound?

----------


## Clairity

Moonbeam, sounds like a viable plan to me.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

no offense but what's up with this month's badges? there's no animation or anything.

----------


## Moonbeam

The volunteer we had got really busy with school, and someone offered these, so we took them.

That reminds me, do we have tasks for next month yet?  We don't have a volunteer yet to make the badges for January.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i haven't completed this month's task. has a thread been going in the TOTM forum?

----------


## Moonbeam

> i haven't completed this month's task. has a thread been going in the TOTM forum?



Yea...but unless Seeker got in there recently, I don't think anything's been decided.  Let me go look, BRB.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

how's this for an advanced task? go to one of these places:
http://www.worth1000.com/contest.asp...play=photoshop

----------


## Moonbeam

That's really cool...the pics are beautiful.

I still don't think we have tasks for next month!

We better start nagging Seeker.

----------

